# Can I Recover my iPhone Contacts?



## Lord_Mort

Hello, I recently tried to back up my contacts on my new PC but I did something wrong.

When I tried to sync the phone to itunes, it deleted all my contacts =(

I can not find them anywhere?

Is anyone able to help?


----------



## sobeit

if you have a saved backup on the old computer then you should be able to just install the backup and recover the contacts.


----------



## Lord_Mort

Unfortunately, THAT list is over 6 months old and is missing a lot of contacts.

I upgraded my HDD 6 months ago and just now got around to installing iTunes =(


----------



## sobeit

I found the following possible solution on another forum



> go to "settings icon" on my iPhone,
> went to "Mail, Contacts, Calendars";
> went to "My info" it was displaying "none"
> but when I clicked on it, this is where all my contacts were, I chose one and clicked on it. Backed out and went to back to "contacts app" on the main screen and all my contacts were restored.


----------



## Lord_Mort

I appreciate that suggestion but it did not work for me.


----------



## Lord_Mort

It appears that iTunes REPLACES/Overwrites the backup file every time it syncs with my iphone.

Can anyone confirm this or tell me where to find the older versions of the backup on my computer?

Thanks


----------



## tomlinr

Try using xxxxxxxxxx
I recovered my contacts using that software.

Best luck,
Tom


----------



## Lord_Mort

tomlinr said:


> Try using Contacts Saver from myphonedata.com
> I recovered my contacts using that software.
> 
> Best luck,
> Tom


I eagerly followed that link and happily paid the 2.49 to download the software... As it turns out, windows is telling me the 1mb folder that I downloaded is invalid.

Then, I noticed this is your first post Tom.

This looks very bad.


----------



## Lord_Mort

My apologies Tom, for assuming the worst. The company is legit and they mailed me the files. The program does work but I do not have a backup so it was unable to recover the lost contacts. Thanks anyways.


----------

